# Fast and Furious 6 World Premier and Tiglet



## Tiglet (Aug 5, 2012)

A few pictures of my car at the World Premier of The fast and Furious 6 in London Leicester Square.

Some great cars there hope you like :thumb:


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Some shiny motors there. A rather nice line up.

Thanks for posting Miss.


----------



## Gazjs (Nov 26, 2009)

Very nice


----------



## Ongoing (Sep 3, 2012)

Very nice


----------



## alexharvey (May 16, 2013)

very nice ill have the 998


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Very nice pics - we look after Tom'a Camaro


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Nice one well done but what has some IDIOT done to that Camero???

No the sort of car you "MAX POWER" what a waste of a car


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

Last pic is good enough for a screensaver.


----------



## HiDefinitionUK (Nov 14, 2012)

i can see lambo door making a come back after this film is released,


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

HiDefinitionUK said:


> i can see lambo door making a come back after this film is released,


No... no you can't...please...... :doublesho



:thumb:


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

nick_mcuk said:


> Nice one well done but what has some IDIOT done to that Camero???
> 
> No the sort of car you "MAX POWER" what a waste of a car


Not being funny mate, but its Lambo doors, so when they're down no me would now, and a small front splitter, when Chevy themselves are fitting larger bodykits year after year, I agree on the doors I wouldn't but think you my have over reacted a touch lol


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh yeah... nice pictures etc etc... looked like a nice night...

:thumb:


----------



## Scottien (Jan 3, 2006)

Did that Vauxhall take a wrong turn ?


----------



## HiDefinitionUK (Nov 14, 2012)

The Cueball said:


> No... no you can't...please...... :doublesho
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb:


lol thats a good pic i like it, bit like when Fast and Furious 1 came out and everyone went nutty over under car Neons! :doublesho


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

HiDefinitionUK said:


> lol thats a good pic i like it, bit like when Fast and Furious 1 came out and everyone went nutty over under car Neons! :doublesho


:lol:

true.... and NOS... everyone needed NOS... and 14 speed gearboxes....

I'm going to try and bring back brown string backed driving gloves*, and pepper pot alloys this year...

:tumbleweed:

:driver:

*try saying that 5 times fast BTW.... :lol:


----------



## HiDefinitionUK (Nov 14, 2012)

:lol:

Thats so true, ill have a pair of those gloves, 

Think ill go look at buying shares in Lambo door hinges now :lol:


----------



## Tiglet (Aug 5, 2012)

Its true, does not matter what site you go to there are always NOBS on them. Haters gonna hate. No did not take a wrong turn, was invited to bring the car down to display for the general public to view and take pics, kind of keep them occupied until the stars arrived. Do I detect some jealousy on here?? :wave:

Picking on a woman too


----------

